# Is This A Black Rhom Or Black Diamond Rhom Or Gold Diamond Rhom



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

These are the pictures that were sent to me, let me know what you think it is.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

There's no way to tell you since it's all personal opinion... If you think it looks like a "gold diamond", call it that... if you think it looks like a "black diamond" call it that -- there's nothing scientific about it. With those pics, it's hard to even tell you if it's for sure a rhom.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> There's no way to tell you since it's all personal opinion... If you think it looks like a "gold diamond", call it that... if you think it looks like a "black diamond" call it that -- there's nothing scientific about it. With those pics, it's hard to even tell you if it's for sure a rhom.


That what iam thinking too, But the concave head means it's a serra right, so i think it's either a rhom or compressus


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its definately a Serrasalmus. Need better picks to tell you which one.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Pretty shiney. Blunt snout...I'd guess Diamond Rhomb.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its definately a Serrasalmus. Need better picks to tell you which one.


You are really too good at this, well even though you can already tell from these pics what it is I'll show you the recent pics the guy sent me before I bought it.
Probally nicest Diamond Rhom I seen in flesh that based on what I seen in the pet stores as my reference. the fist pic with grass is a clearer picture to help ID but all the following are the actual fish iam getting.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It appears to be a rhom. "Diamond" is a common name. It has NO scientific meaning. If you want to call it a red diamond, blue diamond, gold diamond, highback or whatever other MARKETING GIMMICK you want at the end of the day the species is still S. rhombeus.

That specific fish does appear to have some nice potential.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sparkly fairy rhom.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Sparkly fairy rhom.


lol.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks to be a Rhom with really good potential. When will you be getting him.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BDR most likely.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> BDR most likely.


BDR. What's that? Black or Blue? Be more specfic. Ha ha. Just kidding!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

It's a nice looking Rhom no matter what it is.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bricklr said:


> BDR most likely.


BDR. What's that? Black or Blue? Be more specfic. Ha ha. Just kidding!








[/quote]

Lol Black I would say.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> BDR most likely.


BDR. What's that? Black or Blue? Be more specfic. Ha ha. Just kidding!








[/quote]

Lol Black I would say.
[/quote]

yeah it's a black, the scales don't have a blue hint to them more of a white reflection.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Yeah all just marketing names, but definitely different looks and different prices $$$. I paid up the yin yang for my True Blue Diamond Rhom...


----------

